# subchorionic hematoma..no bleeding



## loverguts

Hello! Im just popping in from first tri for some advice :flower:

I was diagnosed with a subchorionic hematoma at 7ish weeks and so far have had no bleeding... i was kind of convinced that it would be gone today at my scan but its there still (and bigger!).
The sonographer just really didn't seem to want to answer any of my questions about it and i feel kind of lost wondering why its still there but i haven't had bleeding, i just want it to go!! She just said to me that she 'couldn't say that it wouldn't all go terribly wrong later down the line'. It was the same woman that i had at my 7 week scan and she was just as odd with her way of wording things then, it is a good job im not overly sensitive because i think a comment like that to the wrong person could be devastating!

Are there many people in 2nd tri who have one of these but have not experienced any problems from having it (and no bleeding)? 
Does anyone know if the chances are good that it could still reabsorb or is it likely to be there for the duration of my pregnancy? :shrug:


----------



## Vickie

Twin B had one and I had a brownish discharge at times when I wiped but no red bleeding whatsoever. I'm not sure if it's gone or not (I haven't been rechecked at all). From what I have read they can be reabsorbed without any bleeding though. There is an SCH support group in the gestational complications section of the forum, you might want to ask there as well :)


----------



## The Alchemist

I've had SCH in my early 1st trimester with TONS of bleeding. They told me it's small and under the sac so nothing to worry about. They gave me discharge instructions to be on bed rest and drink A LOT of water.

In general, these SCH do get reabsorbed. They said as long as it's not anywhere near or touching the sac, not to worry. 

In your case, yours seem to have grown, correct? I think you need to ask your doctor if your sonographer can't give you answers. But for now, I advise you to drink as much fluids as you can. And take it easy with daily activities.


----------



## smacleod

I had the same but with no bleeding either at 12 weeks. I then went on to have a CVS at 13 weeks and im now 19weeks and everything is fine. Along as the wee one still has HB and wriggling about in there, id like to say that is very reassuring and you should only worry if you start to bleed! xxxx


----------



## Mrsmitch80

Hi, I had one on my scan at 8 weeks but at my 13 week scan it seemed to have gone (the sonographer didn't mention it and I forgot to ask) the past few days I've had brown spotting so I'm thinking this is the only bleed I'll see from it. I'm due another scan on mon so I'll ask this time if it has gone.

Xx


----------



## SnowWhite90

I had a hematoma but it was outside the sac, I did have a few bleeds.

The hematoma is gone now, it either bleed out or reabsorbed, hopefully yours dissappears soon!!

The Hematoma was still there at my 12week scan btw. It was no longer visible at my 16week scan!


----------



## jen74

I had SCH at a early scan was quite big actually ...i did have 1 red bleed then it turnt brown lasted 4 days when I was 5 weeks but I had my NT/dating scan yesterday and its gone ...I will attach my SCH at 5 and half week scan ...xx
 



Attached Files:







dora right way x.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 36


----------



## jen74

sac on right is baby sac on left is SCH . have faith huni mine went sweets x


----------



## Eleonora

Hi Loverguts, I found out I had a SCH at a 15 week ultrasound. My doctor didn't actually define it like that but showed me a shadowy region under the placenta that she didn't like the looks of. Only googling around did I figure out we were talking about SCH. I haven't had any bleeding (except a bit of tiny spotting at 8 weeks) and no pains (except for short term twinges that I assume are normal) so it is hard to be too worried since I feel good and the baby development is on track. Statistically, I have found all kinds of info but the numbers I prefer say that only 1-3% of SCH are problematic. Most resolve on their own by 20 weeks. It is possible for a clot to hang around in the uterus and then eventually come out (scary!) but perhaps by the time it leaves, the area can be thought of as having healed. My doctor prescribed progesterone (400mg) and iron supplements and for me to try to rest a few extra hours each day. Other doctors believe bed rest and progesterone are pointless. I will go for a check after 2 weeks. I would say it is really not something you should worry about and in fact, it is almost a side effect of all this technology that they even find these things! Certainly cruel and unnecessary for the hospital people to freak you out. You probably should keep an eye on it though - extra ultrasounds every few weeks? and then just be happy for the extra chances to see your baby! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Onemoretime5

I had one aroud my baby girl I had slight bleeding I mean slight at around 7 weeks, by my 12 week scan it was totally gone and I have not had any backlash from it at all both babies are the same size and growing very well :) Hopefully by your next scan yours will be gone as well :)


----------



## SamanthaYC

I had one. I started spotting at 6 weeks, and had a major bleed that lasted about an hour and a half. I passed one large clot, and it stopped. I haven't had any bleeding since.


----------



## majored

I found out i had one at 5 weeks which was quite small. However after bleeding a month later it got bigger. Then a week later it got bigger still and it was as big as the baby ,but at my 12 week scan they said it was smaller. 

Im now in my 14th week and im still bleeding, its been over a month. At times its been very heavy with clots and red blood etc. I found it hard as ive not been able to go out as ive been too worried about gushing with blood. The hospital dont seem to be worried about it as im not in pain nor is the blood fresh, so they dont want to see me until my 20 week scan. Most of the time your body absorbs it. I do still worry about it as i know mine is still there.

Take care x


----------



## kristen77

I had one with a little bleeding initially but not much at all. Found out at 7 weeks, had got a bit bigger at 12 weeks but had gone at 16 weeks. I had no more bleeding after 10 weeks so it must've been reabsorbed. X


----------

